# Orlando area 1/12 to 1/28



## ribeiroroberto (Jan 9, 2018)

Orlando area, best if 2 bedrooms


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 9, 2018)

I have Orlando, 2BR, full kitchen, Jan 12-19, 13-20, 20-27, 21-28.


----------



## ribeiroroberto (Jan 9, 2018)

K.vbee said:


> I have Orlando, 2BR, full kitchen, Jan 12-19, 13-20, 20-27, 21-28.


On which property?

Enviado de meu SM-G950U1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Jan 9, 2018)

Still looking?


----------



## ribeiroroberto (Jan 9, 2018)

Ryan Burnette said:


> Still looking?


Yes

Enviado de meu SM-G950U1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mlev (Jan 10, 2018)

Please call me 248-543-8627, send your email on my sell 248-390-4859 for offers.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 10, 2018)

I see that Interval International has some decent Getaways for the dates you need, if you don't have a current exchange in II.

I see Marriott's Harbour Lake is available Jan 11 - 18 in a 2 bedroom for $807 for the week.  
I see Sheraton Vistana Resort Jan 21 - 28 in a 2 bedroom for $597 for the week.  

If you are not an II member, I can assist you with buying a Getaway week.


----------



## StuckInKS (Jan 11, 2018)

I have Silver Lake Resort 2bd for 2/17-2/24. Asking $600. Thanks!


----------



## tscofl (Jan 16, 2018)

Are you still looking?  I have a 2bd/2bth at Westgate Town Center Resort & Spa.


----------



## ribeiroroberto (Jan 16, 2018)

Already got it thanks guys

Enviado de meu SM-G950U1 usando Tapatalk


----------

